# Be eme uve - BMW (pronunciación)



## four2zerohero

Tengo curiosidad, Soy automovilista y veo muchos reportajes de provenientes de España y veo que dicen be eme uve para BMW,(en vez de be eme doble u como en México, o be eme uve-doble como en en Argentina,Uruguay etc) 
Tendrá que ver que la W técnicamente no existe en el castellano? 

saludos


----------



## Csalrais

Espero que me permitas una acotación: en Argentina y Uruguay es, hasta donde sé, Be Eme Doble Ve. Que yo recuerde en ningún país hispanoamericano se ha introducido satisfactoriamente el nombre _uve_ para dicha letra.


----------



## four2zerohero

Gracias por responder. 


Csalrais said:


> Que yo recuerde en ningún país hispanoamericano se ha introducido satisfactoriamente el nombre _uve_ para dicha letra.


Lo se, por que a veces he oido a hispanoamericanos usar uve para diferenciar a la V de la U.
Asi que cuando un Español dice uve siempre se refiere a la W?


----------



## Csalrais

No, en España _uve_ (pronunciación) significa v y _doble uve_ (pronunciación) significa w casi siempre. Por otra parte creo que me has entendido mal: como español no puedo estar seguro pero en muchos otros hilos del foro los hispanoamericanos afirmaban que a la v nunca la llamaban _uve_, la llamaban be corta o be chica o cosas parecidas. Puedes ver un par de ejemplos en estos hilos:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1529523&highlight=be+eme+argentina
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=550687&highlight=be+corta

Si tú dices que te has encontrado con hablantes de español en América que usan_ uve _para llamar a la letra v te puedo asegurar que es la primera vez en este foro que oigo tal cosa pero es interesante saberlo. 

El caso de la pronunciación de BMW y alguna otra palabra parecida en España es especial y me temo que no sé la respuesta a esa diferencia. Acabo de leer en uno de los enlaces que puse que Gengo afirma que en japonés hacen lo mismo (no añaden su equivalente a _doble _a la palabr_a_) porque en alemán el nombre se pronuncia así. Lo he comprobado en forvo.com (puedes escucharlo aquí) y parece que es verdad, en alemán suena aproximadamente _be am ve_, esta última con el sonido de la letra v en las lenguas germánicas. Seguramente en España la tomamos directamente de Alemania.

Saludos


----------



## jmx

En alemán la letra w se llama efectivamente [ve], mientras que la v se llama [fau]. La razón por la que en España no se le llama "be eme ube doble" debe ser simplemente que suena mal, y no hay posibilidad de confusión con ninguna marca "BMV".


----------



## ACQM

jmartins said:


> En alemán la letra w se llama efectivamente [ve], mientras que la v se llama [fau]. La razón por la que en España no se le llama "be eme ube doble" debe ser simplemente que suena mal, y no hay posibilidad de confusión con ninguna marca "BMV".



De acuerdo contigo. Si son siglas o acrónimos y no hay confusión de W a V, la leemos uve, porqué es más fácil y rápido y se entiende igual.


----------



## inib

O sea que, por vagancia, ¿no?


----------



## duvija

Be eme doble-ve


----------



## four2zerohero

ACQM said:


> De acuerdo contigo. Si son siglas o acrónimos y no hay confusión de W a V, la leemos uve, porqué es más fácil y rápido y se entiende igual.




Muchas gracias esa era la respuesta que buscaba, se les agradece todos que han respondido. Me encanta mucho este foro (aunque no sea el que frecuento mas) Pero cuando se trata de gramática ya se que hay acudir al WR(claro después de hacer search) 
Gracias de nuevo, y feliz Viernes.


----------



## jmx

Otro ejemplo, la antigua marca alemana de furgonetas "DKW", en España se llamaba "de ka úbe".


----------



## AJJOB

Sí, Inib, ¡por vagancia!


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile, “Be – Eme - Doble V”, aunque no faltan los originales genios brutos (y algunos bastante instruidos) que dicen “Bemembé”  
No pierdo la esperanza de que algún día alguien me lo deletree y me explique qué significa.
_


----------



## Alemanita

Vampiro said:


> En Chile, “Be – Eme - Doble V”, aunque no faltan los originales genios brutos (y algunos bastante instruidos) que dicen “Bemembé”
> No pierdo la esperanza de que algún día alguien me lo deletree y me explique qué significa.
> _



Buscando información sobre cómo se pronuncia por el público en general, por los fanáticos de los fierros (y no según las reglas de deletreo), me encontré con este hilo y la pregunta de Vampiro sin contestar:
*B*ayerische *M*otoren-*W*erke = fábricas bávaras de motores.
Así que en España dicen 'tengo una be eme uve'.
En otros países se toman la molestia de decir 'tengo una be eme uve doble'.
He escuchado decir a una argentina 'mi hijo tiene una be eme'.
¿Hay otras maneras más de decirlo?
Muchas gracias desde ya.


----------



## Alemanita

Quizás no debería hacerlo, pero repito mi pregunta:
*¿Cómo se pronuncia hoy en día en sus países esta marca de coches?*
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Alemanita said:


> Quizás no debería hacerlo, pero repito mi pregunta:
> *¿Cómo se pronuncia hoy en día en sus países esta marca de coches?*
> Muchas gracias.


Hola.

Como has dicho, en España se pronuncia (ojo, si es un coche) _tengo *un* bemeuve_. _Una_, si hablamos de una motocicleta (que supongo que era a lo que te referías más arriba al hablar de los "fierros").

Saludos


----------



## Doraemon-

Ya está suficientemente respondido en el hilo:
En España decimos Be Eme Uve (ni idea de por qué, debería ser Be Eme Uve Doble, pero nadie lo dice así).
En México Be Eme Doble U
En Argentina Be Eme Ve Doble.
En cada sitio se lee como se leerían las letras con la particularidad de la W, que en cada país se dice de una manera. La única excepción es España, que se lee como BMV (repito que ni idea de por qué, pero es así).


----------



## Alemanita

Gracias por contestar. Temí que mi pregunta no se hubiera entendido como tal.


----------



## Jonno

Doraemon- said:


> En España decimos Be Eme Uve


Aunque se oye como lo ha escrito Miguel: bemeuve


----------



## Señor K

Reitero lo dicho por Vampiro en su año: a esa marca se la conoce por acá (Chile) coloquialmente como "_*Be-em-bé*_".

Entenderíamos si nos dijeran "*Be-Eme-Doblevé*", pero frunciríamos el ceño por la pronunciación tan (aunque correcta) potifrunci. 

P.S.: Alemanita, yo creo que lo que Vampiro quiso decir es que alguien le explique qué significa el sui generis deletreo chileno.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Doraemon- said:


> En Argentina Be Eme Ve Doble.


Be Eme Doble Ve 

A veces abreviado: Be Eme.


----------



## duvija

Hakuna Matata said:


> Be Eme Doble Ve
> 
> A veces abreviado: Be Eme.


----------



## Alemanita

Lo cual confirma lo que ya sospechaba yo, Hakuna y Duvija: más económicos todavía que los españoles, que se ahorran lo de "doble", los argentinos y uruguayos se ahorran por completo la letra "w", ya sea porque entre entendidos sobran las palabras, ya sea por fiacas.
No en vano, Vampiro, a los chilenos les dicen "los prusianos de América Latina": pronuncian a la alemana. No me sorprendería que a la Bolsbaguen le dijeran: Fauvé (VW)...
Gracias por contestar, duermo tranquila.


----------



## franzjekill

*bemba* (Uruguay): automóvil BMW: Chocó contra una bemba estacionada y ni siquiera se detuvo para ver el daño. (Jergas del habla hispana). Los demás significados que da ese diccionario a "bemba" para Uruguay son un invento chino. Y ya que estamos para las marcas alemanas, un Mercedes es una "mecha".


----------



## Alemanita

franzjekill said:


> *bemba* (Uruguay): automóvil BMW: Chocó contra una bemba estacionada y ni siquiera se detuvo para ver el daño. (Jergas del habla hispana). Los demás significados que da ese diccionario a "bemba" para Uruguay son un invento chino. Y ya que estamos para las marcas alemanas, un Mercedes es una "mecha".


Gracias por tu respuesta y por confirmar que los autos son femeninos: una bemba, una mecha.
Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Alemanita said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta y por confirmar que los autos son femeninos: una bemba, una mecha.
> Saludos.


En Argentina y Uruguay, es usual que los automóviles tengan género femenino: _la Mercedes_, _la BMW_, _la Ferrari_, _la Audi_, _la Renault_. Imagino que es por la influencia del italiano _macchina_. En Chile, por otra parte, los automóviles son siempre masculinos: _el Mercedes_, _el BMW_, _el Ferrari_, _el Audi_, _el Renault._
¿Qué dicen los compañeros de otros lugares?


----------



## jorgema

Aviador said:


> En Argentina y Uruguay, es usual que los automóviles tengan género femenino: _la Mercedes_, _la BMW_, _la Ferrari_, _la Audi_, _la Renault_. Imagino que es por la influencia del italiano _macchina_. En Chile, por otra parte, los automóviles son siempre masculinos: _el Mercedes_, _el BMW_, _el Ferrari_, _el Audi_, _el Renault._
> ¿Qué dicen los compañeros de otros lugares?



_Un_ Mercedes, _un_ BMW, en mi país (y Mercedes es "meche"). En cuanto a la pregunta original del hilo, yo he escuchado las dos variantes be-eme-ve y be-eme-dobleu; la primera me resulta más familiar, en cambio la útima siempre me pareció extranjera y rara, pues en mi país a la W la llamamos normalmente "ve doble" y no "doble u".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En Argentina los autos son femeninos o masculinos, no hay regla fija. *La* Kangoo, *el *Corsa, *la* Meriva, *el* Falcon, *el* Palio, *la *Hilux...


----------



## Kaxgufen

En mi país he escuchado solamente en dos oportunidades decir uvé.
La primera, un médico que volvió de una pasantía en España diciendo hache-i-uvé (HIV), hasta que se repuso y dijo hacheivé como todo el mundo.
La segunda en el nombre del banco BBVA donde por brevedad y eufonía no tienen más remedio que deletrearlo como be-be-uve-a.
Para todo lo demás, ve corta, ve chica, etc.


----------



## Jonno

En España por norma general los coches son en masculino: el Mercecedes, el BMW, el Audi...

Pero si el nombre del coche "suena" femenino a veces, y sólo a veces, se usa el femenino. Por ejemplo, en ocasiones he oído "la Meriva", y sin embargo siempre se dice "el Mercedes" (si se pone en femenino es una furgoneta de esa marca).


----------



## Aviador

jorgema said:


> _... _En cuanto a la pregunta original del hilo, yo he escuchado las dos variantes be-eme-ve y be-eme-dobleu; la primera me resulta más familiar, en cambio la útima siempre me pareció extranjera y rara, pues en mi país a la W la llamamos normalmente "ve doble" y no "doble u".


De lo que se comenta en estos foros, se puede concluir que la denominación _doble u_ sólo se da en México por influencia del inglés _double u_.


----------



## Señor K

Alemanita said:


> No en vano, a los chilenos les dicen "*los prusianos de América Latina*"





¡¿Quién dice eso, Fräulein?!


----------



## Alemanita

Señor K said:


> ¡¿Quién dice eso, Fräulein?!



Pos los alemanes, Herr K. Zum ejemplo hier: Besuch von den Preußen Lateinamerikas
Oder también acá: Deutsche Minderheit in Chile – Wikipedia
Fuente: Stefan Rinke: _Eine Pickelhaube macht noch keinen Preußen: preußisch-deutsche Militärberater, ‚Militärethos‘ und Modernisierung in Chile, 1886–1973._ In: Sandra Carreras (Hrsg.): _Preußen und Lateinamerika: Im Spannungsfeld von Commerz, Macht und Kultur._ LIT-Verlag, Münster 2004, ISBN 3-8258-6306-9, S. 259–284.
Leelo pronto, antes de que me borren.


----------



## Señor K

Danke schön! 

(Recién este semestre me metí a estudiar alemán, así que el 95% de lo que lea no lo entenderé sin un diccionario ).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*

En vista que la pregunta que originó la apertura de este hilo ha sido debidamente respondida y que la discusión tiende a salirse del contexto inicial de la consulta, debemos cerrar este hilo.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes.


*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

